# 12 HP B&S shattered connecting rod



## Bunky (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello,

After opening up the engine sump on my 12 HP Briggs and Stratton 282707-0026 01, I found the remains of the piston-crankshaft connecting rod. It appears the shaft shattered and scattered itself around the compartment.

The debris must have also cracked the block slightly near the valves and bent the shaftways of the valves. The valves were stuck in the furthest out postition as I assume with their bent shaftways the springs were not strong enough to force the valve through the shaftway. I can force the valves to move with light tapping of a rubber hammer.

My question is, is there any hope for this engine or should I buy a replacement? At this point I might try to bend the valve shaftways back with a hammer (what's there to lose).

Thanks in advance,
Bunky

If that isn't enough detail, the motor was mounted on a John Deere 111.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Yeah,look it over good you prob.got a badly knocked up piston too.and the rod probably broke eighter the piston skirt or the back of the cylinder out,or both.The jernal of the crankshaft is most likely going be messed up.To say the least.   So yeah I'd buy another engine


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep, the engine sounds pretty much toast... not much use for it but for some parts.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you might short block it cheaper


----------



## Bunky (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I have a new one on order. Started looking at new lawnmowers but the thin steel gauge used today on the lower end mowers does not instill confidence. Plus I just rebuilt the mower deck.


----------

